# High ISO heaven!



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Ok... i know the 5DIII (and 6D/1Dx) are high ISO monsters... but to get not only usable, but what i think is fantastic IQ from uber high ISO was somewhat unexpected.

I came across this leopard on a temple in the middle of the jungle in India, it was already getting dark, but still fired off a few shots at iso 12,800. I did not expect anything amazing from them, it was more of a record shot, but when i got to my computer it was amazing. some light post and this was the result!

5DIII + 500LII
iso 12,800
1/125
f/4

Nail the exposure and you can get fantastic images at high ISO!


----------



## Cosmicbug (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice image indeed! 
Btw.how does it look if push the levels up a shade?


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 23, 2014)

That's one reason I love my 5D3.


----------



## pedro (Dec 23, 2014)

That's a gem of a photograph. So you're saying, you were browsing the jungle...alone?


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi adhoc. 
Lovely image, what software did you use for your PP please as it looks great. BTW that is not to imply it was the software that made the shot, just that under your guidance it has done a nice job. 
I think it would scare the living bejesus out of me to come across a predator like that at dusk, not sure if my fascination of big cats would have kept me there long enough to capture that shot, my head would be saying get the shot, but my legs would already be leaving! I'm used to seeing my top predators from the other side of a fence! What is the real risk level for a shot like that? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## gregorywood (Dec 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Ok... i know the 5DIII (and 6D/1Dx) are high ISO monsters... but to get not only usable, but what i think is fantastic IQ from uber high ISO was somewhat unexpected.
> 
> I came across this leopard on a temple in the middle of the jungle in India, it was already getting dark, but still fired off a few shots at iso 12,800. I did not expect anything amazing from them, it was more of a record shot, but when i got to my computer it was amazing. some light post and this was the result!
> 
> ...



That is a fantastic capture. Well done, sir.

Greg


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the appriciation! 



Cosmicbug said:


> Nice image indeed!
> Btw.how does it look if push the levels up a shade?



Not too great... the down side to high ISO (i find) is the lack of flexibility in recovering slightly off files. I took about 30 shots and this one was spot on for exposure so it came out the best. at times like this I sometimes bracket, either automatically or manually, so i have more leeway to play with the file. not that I composite images, but i can choose the one closest to what i want, so less pushing/pulling required. Also, i try to expose to the conditions and what i actually see, rather than expose to 'perfect'... If it is dark i under-expose, if it is bright I over expose. Oddly this logic seems to work for me. well, to my taste anyway! 



pedro said:


> That's a gem of a photograph. So you're saying, you were browsing the jungle...alone?



Not this time, it was on a safari, but i have in the past and come across leopards and a tiger in the dark once... Wild elephants on the roads are not uncommon, leopards and tigers too near the parks (or Mumbai where they roam the streets from time to time). 



Valvebounce said:


> Hi adhoc.
> Lovely image, what software did you use for your PP please as it looks great. BTW that is not to imply it was the software that made the shot, just that under your guidance it has done a nice job.
> I think it would scare the living bejesus out of me to come across a predator like that at dusk, not sure if my fascination of big cats would have kept me there long enough to capture that shot, my head would be saying get the shot, but my legs would already be leaving! I'm used to seeing my top predators from the other side of a fence! What is the real risk level for a shot like that?
> Cheers, Graham.



I used LR5 (CC), and i knew what you meant!  No special fixes or settings at all, it was just a case of getting it right in camera (something which is not all that common for me)! 

As for the risk, it is actually pretty low. there are always cases of tiger/leopard attacks, but this is extremely rare and usually because of urban encroachment into reserves combined with very old and starved cats / trapped cats.

That being said, this was taken during a safari in a jeep... it is not the cats i'm scared of, it's the elephants and bears that will get you! 



gregorywood said:


> That is a fantastic capture. Well done, sir.
> Greg



Why thank you... i'm somewhat pleased too!

To check out my other antics (like the time I came face-to-face with an Indan rhino, or the time i got charged by a bear, feel free to check out my site... all amateur work! 

www.adhocphotographer.com


----------



## pedro (Dec 23, 2014)

pedro said:


> That's a gem of a photograph. So you're saying, you were browsing the jungle...alone?



Not this time, it was on a safari, but i have in the past and come across leopards and a tiger in the dark once... Wild elephants on the roads are not uncommon, leopards and tigers too near the parks (or Mumbai where they roam the streets from time to time). 



Okay. Thank you for the look behind the scene, then. That sounds very adventureous...;-)


----------



## tron (Dec 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> If it is dark i under-expose, if it is bright I over expose. Oddly this logic seems to work for me. well, to my taste anyway!


It is a great picture. Although it is a little dark for my own preferences I understand your concept to preserve the mood. After all this is just old (and valid) school to cater for the exposure meters which try to put everything in zone V. Congatulations again


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

It is a great picture. Although it is a little dark for my own preferences I understand your concept to preserve the mood. After all this is just old (and valid) school to cater for the exposure meters which try to put everything in zone V. Congatulations again 
[/quote]

Thanks... It is how it was, even down to the dull blueish hint of just after sunset!  30 seconds later it was too dark to see more than 4 meters!  It's nice when it all comes together, especially in wildlife photography as, well, the little buggers rarely do as you want them to!


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful shot. Well done adhocphotographer.


----------



## canonvoir (Dec 23, 2014)

Very nice shot. 

How much noise reduction was applied to this photo? That looks closer to what I get out of my 1DX rather than my 5Diii. Nicely done.


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 23, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 23, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Beautiful.



+1...thanks for sharing


----------



## Besisika (Dec 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> 5DIII + 500LII
> iso 12,800
> 1/125
> f/4
> ...


That's what I call fantastic technique. No excuses, just all well calculated.
Thanks for sharing. Mood or not, dark scene represents more the reality - my preference.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Ok... i know the 5DIII (and 6D/1Dx) are high ISO monsters... but to get not only usable, but what i think is fantastic IQ from uber high ISO was somewhat unexpected.
> 
> I came across this leopard on a temple in the middle of the jungle in India, it was already getting dark, but still fired off a few shots at iso 12,800. I did not expect anything amazing from them, it was more of a record shot, but when i got to my computer it was amazing. some light post and this was the result!
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Technically, a job well done... Artistically, WOW!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

canonvoir said:


> Very nice shot.
> How much noise reduction was applied to this photo? That looks closer to what I get out of my 1DX rather than my 5Diii. Nicely done.



Thankyou! 

Noise: +23 in LR5 (CC). other than that, I did very little else...
Exposure : -1.2 (the camera obviously fighting for 18% grey... obviously i did not nail the exposure as much as I thought!  )
Vibrancy : +30
highlight : +22

Thats it.... 

I hope that this helps?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm glad you all like it... I'm extremely happy to have managed to get it... the 5DIII is a beast. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 23, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Ok... i know the 5DIII (and 6D/1Dx) are high ISO monsters... but to get not only usable, but what i think is fantastic IQ from uber high ISO was somewhat unexpected.
> 
> I came across this leopard on a temple in the middle of the jungle in India, it was already getting dark, but still fired off a few shots at iso 12,800. I did not expect anything amazing from them, it was more of a record shot, but when i got to my computer it was amazing. some light post and this was the result!
> 
> ...


Great shot


----------



## Mario (Dec 23, 2014)

Great shot ! I couldn't (edit: corrected typo) agree more with your statement, it's indeed high ISO heaven. Last May I was in Spain on a photography trip. One day I was sitting in a hide for little owls but they didn't came out until dusk. I set the ISO high without much hope, but when postprocessing I was really surprised about how good the pictures still were.

5DIII, ISO 12800







But even the ISO 25600 shot were still more than useable.

5DIII, ISO 25600






And another one at ISO 25600






Since then I also bought a 1DX and that's even better a high ISO.

Cheers,

Mario


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2014)

I really like your first picture Mario.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Dec 24, 2014)

Mario said:


> Great shot ! I could agree more with your statement, it's indeed high ISO heaven. Last May I was in Spain on a photography trip. One day I was sitting in a hide for little owls but they didn't came out until dusk. I set the ISO high without much hope, but when postprocessing I was really surprised about how good the pictures still were.
> 
> 5DIII, ISO 12800
> But even the ISO 25600 shot were still more than useable.
> ...



Great shots Mario!  indeed the 25600 is really usable :O Congratulations! 

hmmmm a 1DX... now there's and Idea!


----------



## tpatana (Dec 24, 2014)

Great shot! I wish I'll get as good photos one day.


----------



## Mario (Dec 24, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Mario said:
> 
> 
> > Great shot ! I could agree more with your statement, it's indeed high ISO heaven. Last May I was in Spain on a photography trip. One day I was sitting in a hide for little owls but they didn't came out until dusk. I set the ISO high without much hope, but when postprocessing I was really surprised about how good the pictures still were.
> ...



Thanks . I now see I made a typo . "I could agree more" has to be "I couldn't agree more" of course. 

Cheers,

Mario


----------



## wok64 (Dec 24, 2014)

A shot taken at "Basel Morgestraich" with ISO 32000 on the 1Dx. Indeed it's quite usable ...



20130218-0016.jpg by wok64, on Flickr


----------

